# Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am 3. Monitor



## D@rk (27. Juni 2016)

*Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am 3. Monitor*

Hey Leute,
ich habe ein "kleines" Probelm.
Am Sonntag ist mein PC ganz normal in den Ruhemodus gegangen, nach dem Aufwachen hatte mein 3. Monitor kein Signal mehr.
Er wird trotzdem noch von Windows 7 erkannt. 
Ich benutze 2 Benq XL2420T via Displayport und 1 Benq XL2420Z via DVI.
Die 2420T stehen außen und einer davon macht jetzt das Problem.

Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## ZMC (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am 3. Monitor*

Die Monitore sind alle an deine GTX 980 angeschlossen?

Mein an Displayport angeschlossener Monitor bekommt "Unsupported Format", wenn der Rechner im Standby war und wieder aufwacht. Er schaltet dann nach einigen Sekunden ab und lässt sich auch durch Reboot des PCs nicht zum Laufen bringen - immer "Unsupported Format". Ich muss dann PC und Monitor für einige Sekunden komplett vom Strom trennen, danach gehen alle drei Monitore wieder.


----------



## D@rk (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am 3. Monitor*

Ja ich habe die Monitore an meinen GTX980 hängen. 
Komplett vom Strom nehmen kann ich auch mal versuchen.
Am Monitor kann es nicht liegen, habe den Input mal von Displayport auf HDMI gewechselt (Hab da die PS4 angeschlossen) und bekomme da direkt ein BIld.

P.S Einen anderen Displayport habe ich auch versucht. Passiert nur lieder nichts.


----------



## ZMC (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am 3. Monitor*

OK, ist ein bisschen banal, aber, hast du in Windows unter "Anzeige/Auflösung" oder wie das jetzt heißt geprüft, ob der Monitor noch auf "Erweitern" steht? Wenn er dort nämlich auf "getrennt" steht, ist es klar, dass er abschaltet. Dürfte nur eigentlich nicht von allein umspringen.


----------



## D@rk (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Signal mehr am 3. Monitor*



ZMC schrieb:


> Ich muss dann PC und Monitor für einige Sekunden komplett vom Strom trennen, danach gehen alle drei Monitore wieder.



Hat super geklappt ^^
Danke für deine Hilfe


----------

